# [gelöst] smilutils ebuild

## flammenflitzer

Ich wollte ein ebuild erstellen.

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="Utilities for video fx that can be used with Kino"

HOMEPAGE="https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/smilutils/"

SRC_URI="https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/smilutils/0.3.2+cvs20070731-3/+files/smilutils_0.3.2+cvs20070731.orig.tar.gz"

#RESTRICT="nomirror"

IUSE="ffmpeg oggvorbis encode"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

DEPEND="

    >=media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616

    >=media-libs/libdca-0.0.5

    >=media-libs/libdv-1.0.0-r2

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r2 

    >=media-libs/imlib2-1.4.0 

    >=sys-devel/libtool-1.5.24

    >=media-libs/libogg-1.1.3

    >=media-libs/libquicktime-1.0.2

    >=media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11-r2

    >=sys-devel/libtool-1.5.24

    >=media-libs/libvorbis-1.2.0

    >=dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.30-r1"

src_compile() {

        ./autogen.sh || die "autogen.sh failed"

   CPPFLAGS=`echo ${CPPFLAGS} | xargs`

   CPPFLAGS="${CPPFLAGS} -fpermissive"\

   econf \

      --disable-dependency-tracking \

      --disable-debug \

      `use_enable oggvorbis vorbis` || die

   emake || die

}

src_install() {

   make DESTDIR=${D} install || die

}
```

```
* checking smilutils_0.3.2+cvs20070731.orig.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking smilutils_0.3.2+cvs20070731.orig.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/smilutils-0.3.2/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/smilutils-0.3.2 ...

 *

 * ERROR: media-libs/smilutils-0.3.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   smilutils-0.3.2.ebuild, line   34:  Called econf '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--enable-vorbis' '--enable-lame'

 *                ebuild.sh, line  643:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "no configure script found"

 *  The die message:

 *   no configure script found

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/smilutils-0.3.2/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/overlays/local/'

 *

 * Messages for package media-libs/smilutils-0.3.2:

 *

 * ERROR: media-libs/smilutils-0.3.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   smilutils-0.3.2.ebuild, line   34:  Called econf '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--enable-vorbis' '--enable-lame'

 *                ebuild.sh, line  643:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "no configure script found"

 *  The die message:

 *   no configure script found

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/smilutils-0.3.2/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/overlays/local/'

 *

localhost smilutils #      * checking smilutils_0.3.2+cvs20070731.orig.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking smilutils_0.3.2+cvs20070731.orig.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/smilutils-0.3.2/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/smilutils-0.3.2 ...

 *

 * ERROR: media-libs/smilutils-0.3.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   smilutils-0.3.2.ebuild, line   34:  Called econf '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--enable-vorbis' '--enable-lame'

 *                ebuild.sh, line  643:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "no configure script found"

 *  The die message:

 *   no configure script found

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/smilutils-0.3.2/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/overlays/local/'

 *

 * Messages for package media-libs/smilutils-0.3.2:

 *

 * ERROR: media-libs/smilutils-0.3.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   smilutils-0.3.2.ebuild, line   34:  Called econf '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--enable-vorbis' '--enable-lame'

 *                ebuild.sh, line  643:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "no configure script found"

 *  The die message:

 *   no configure script found

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/smilutils-0.3.2/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/overlays/local/'
```

 Kann mir jemand helfen? MfGLast edited by flammenflitzer on Mon Jan 28, 2008 2:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Entwerder vor dem configure ein "./autogen.sh" ausführen - oder schauen was autgen.sh macht und das selber (-> autoreconf -f -i).

Das erstellt dir das configure.

Zum "use_enable" kannst du dir mal das xine-ebuild anschauen (ist nur ein Beispiel...):

/usr/portage/media-libs/xine-lib/xine-lib-1.1.9.1-r1.ebuild

Ich weiß nicht ob econf als prefix /usr setzt  - das kann man aber dann noch nachbessern  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## franzf

media-libs/smilutils-0.3.2_p20070731.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

SRC="${P/-/_}"

SRC="${SRC/_p/+cvs}"

DESCRIPTION="Utilities for video fx that can be used with Kino"

HOMEPAGE="https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/smilutils/"

SRC_URI="https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/smilutils/0.3.2+cvs20070731-3/+files/smilutils_0.3.2+cvs20070731.orig.tar.gz"

#RESTRICT="nomirror"

IUSE="ffmpeg vorbis mp3"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

S="${WORKDIR}/${PN}"

DEPEND="

    >=media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616

    >=media-libs/libdca-0.0.5

    >=media-libs/libdv-1.0.0-r2

    >=media-libs/imlib2-1.4.0

    >=sys-devel/libtool-1.5.24

    >=media-libs/libogg-1.1.3

    >=media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11-r2

    >=sys-devel/libtool-1.5.24

    vorbis? ( >=media-libs/libvorbis-1.2.0 )

    mp3? ( media-sound/lame )

    >=dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.30-r1"

#>=x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r2

#>=media-libs/libquicktime-1.0.2

src_compile() {

    einfo "Running autogen.sh"

    ./autogen.sh || die "autogen.sh failed"

    #CPPFLAGS="${CPPFLAGS} -fpermissive"

    #CPPFLAGS=`echo ${CPPFLAGS} | xargs`\

    ECONF_SOURCE="${S}" econf \

        --disable-dependency-tracking \

        --disable-debug \

        $(use_enable vorbis) \

        $(use_enable mp3 mp3lame) \

        \#$(use_with ffmpeg avcodec) \

        || die "configure failed!"

    emake || die "make failed!"

}

src_install() {

    make DESTDIR=${D} install || die

}
```

Problem war dass das sourcedir nicht gepasst hat.

Diese hier kompiliert.

Verbessert werden können noch:

1) ffmpeg-Useflag -> libavcodec=?!? (siehe ./configure --help)

Ich habe die Abhängigkeiten NICHT überprüft, gab im source-tarball einfach zu wenig Infos. Wobei darin zu finden ist "Konsolenprogramme" - deshalb hab ich mutig wie ich bin einfach die gtk+-Abhängigkeit gestrichen - mit Erfolg!

2) Die ebuild-Benennung kann dem der ffmpegs angepasst werden -> smilutils-0.3.2_p20070731.ebuild (oder so).

Grüße

Franz

// edit:

2) erledigt!

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe smilutils-0.3.2_p20070731 (und in Folge manslide 1.9.9) mit den Abhängigkeiten wie oben installiert bekommen. Danke MfG

----------

